
Unlimited vacation time in remote teams - howtoappio
https://remotehub.io/newsletter/unlimited-vacation-time-in-remote-teams
======
ElBarto
"Unlimited vacation" is just a gimmick that originated in the US.

Since there are no legal right to anything over there they can advertise
"unlimited vacation" but the reality can be quite different because (1)
approval is obviously still required, and (2) there is obviously a pressure
not to be seem as being a slacker.

In Europe you have 20-25 days mandated by law and people do use them because
companies tend to force them for fear of getting into trouble for flaunting
employment law.

